# wcg points fluctuations



## stanhemi (Oct 21, 2009)

Why the daily points fluctuated so much on WCG

#1: Sometimes WCG/Boinc has server problems and goes down. This will cause you to lose work.

#2: This allows cached units to age. Due to this aging the ratio of turn-in to approval time is somewhat less.

Solution: set your cache (device profiles) higher



This can be accomplished by going to:

•Advanced View
•Preferences
•Network Usage
•Additional Work Buffer (max is 10 days)*  







*Be mindful of report deadlines 
*Don't set your cache too high or you might be turning in expired work units and thus not getting credit..
 I set mine to around 2 days

(try what is best for your rig)

monocore no more than 2.00
core2duo/quad from 2.00 to 5.00
i7 from 5.00 to 10.00


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

I have all of my rigs set to 2-3 days cache, that way I don't have to worry about not having work if the internet goes down for a bit (or the WCG servers go down)


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for the info stanhemi


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 21, 2009)

Great info stanhemi! Thanks!


----------

